# 250+ Disturbing facts surrounding 9/11



## creativedreams (Nov 13, 2010)

*Many disturbing facts surrounding 9/11*

Here is a small part of it....the links to verify every statement can be found at this site which has the full list of disturbing facts...

P.S. I will provide even more disturbing facts with backup that are not even mentioned here...

Killtown's:* 250+ 9/11 'Smoking Guns' Found in the Mainstream Media - Connecting the dots.

*250+ 9/11 'Smoking Guns' Found in the Mainstream Media*

PLANNED BEFORE



1962 - US military drafted 'Operation Northwoods', a plan to commit terror acts in US cities, kill innocent people, hijack airplanes, and plant evidence as a way to trick the public into thinking Cuba committed an unprovoked attack against the US in order to support a war against Cuba. (ABC, Natl Security Archives) 

March '00 - Filming begins for The Lone Gunmen's 'Pilot' episode that depicts a US plot to crash an electronically hijacked Boeing 727 into WTC and blame foreign terrorists to provoke war and increase military's budget (KC Star), March '01 - 'Pilot' episode airs on FOX TV, 6 months before attacks (TV Guide), Co-producers were relieved to hear 9/11 plot pre-dated their show. (io9.com) 



PRIOR KNOWLEDGE / PREPARATION

1999 - NORAD starts conducting exercises in which airplanes are hijacked and crashed into targets which include the WTC and Pentagon (USA Today), April '01 - NORAD requested a war games event of having a terrorist group hijack a commercial airline and fly it into the Pentagon. (Boston Globe) 

2000 - CNN has employed active duty military psyops personnel. (WorldNetDaily) 

Oct '00 - Pentagon conducts emergency training exercises of a mock passenger plane crash into the Pentagon. (Army) 

June '01 - Attorney General John Ashcroft stops flying commercial aircrafts because of a 'threat assessment'. (CBS) 

June '01 - Terrorist act exercise involving an explosion is conducted near the Pentagon to test first team's 'external response.' (Military District of Washington) 

June '01 - NORAD conducts Amalgam Virgo 01, an exercise involving a cruise missile attack scenario in which their presentation manual has a photo of Osama bin Laden on the cover and a picture of an explosion in a skyscraper inside. (Global Security); June '02 - NORAD conducts Amalgam Virgo 02, an exercise involving a domestic commercial airliner-hijacking scenario planned before 9/11. (Defense Link) 

July '01 - Twin 400 ft gas tanks near WTC are imploded by Controlled Demolition Inc. who will later do clean-up at Ground Zero. (Queens Gazette, Phillyblast) 

Aug '01 - Raytheon and US Air Force successfully land pilot-less Boeing 727 using military GPS landing system that enables ground control to take control of hijacked plane.  (Der Spiegel, Raytheon) 

Aug 30 - Dept of Transportation conducts exercise involving high-jacked plane and a cell phone from it among other aspects of the scenario that one participants describes as being 'very strange' when the actual event happened on 9/11. (MTI) 

Sept '01 - 25,000 British troops ensemble in Oman near Afghanistan for 'Operation Swift Sword' and will help US in attacking OBL. (BBC, Telegraph) 

Sept 3 - Author Salman Rushdie given US air ban. (Ananova) 

Sept 4 - An Israeli owned shipping company moves out of the WTC. (Virginian-Pilot, Real Estate Weekly) 

Sept 5 - US pulls the plug on Muslim websites. (Guardian, BBC) 

Sept 7 - Jeb Bush puts the Florida National Guard on alert (WorldNetDaily, MyFlorida.com), Sept 10-11 - President Bush is in FL, state that controversially handed him 2000 presidency (Telegraph), 9/11 - Jeb Bush declares state of emergency in FL immediately after 2nd tower fell (WorldNetDaily), At least 15 of the 19 hijackers have Florida ties. (Augusta Chronicle) 

Sept 8 - Marine Aviation group moves further away from where explosion at the Pentagon will happen. (Leatherneck) 

Sept 8 - Mock drill at Buffalo Niagara Airport simulated terrorists blowing up an aircraft containing 82 passengers and some of the participants will help at Ground Zero after 9/11. (Univ Buffalo, Highland Hose Volunteer Fire) 

Sept 10 - FEMA rescuer Tom Kenney says he was deployed to NYC late Monday night before going into action Tuesday morning, the day of the attacks. (CBS video) 

Sept 10 - Group of top Pentagon officials canceled travel plans for next morning because of 'security concerns'. (Newsweek) 

Sept 10 - San Francisco Mayor Willie Brown receives travel warning 8 hours before attacks. (SF Chronicle) 

Sept 10 - A rookie is asked to temporarily take command of the National Military Command Center inside Pentagon for Sept. 11. (9/11 Commission) 

9/11 - Fort Belvoir near the Pentagon was conducting an exercise to test the security at the base in case of a terrorist attack. (Connection Newspapers) 

9/11 - An airport emergency operations exercise is being conducted at Fort Myer, a mile from the Pentagon. (MDW, DC Military) 

9/11 - Employees at Israeli instant messaging company Odigo received text message warnings about attacks 2 hours prior. (Haaretz, Washington Post) 

9/11 - Donald Rumsfeld predicts terrorist attack in US 2 minutes before 1st WTC plane crash (Fayetteville Observer), later predicts Pentagon crash minutes prior.  (Telegraph) 

9/11 - White House staff given Cipro, a full month before first cases of anthrax reported. (Washington Post) 

9/11 - President Bush's cousin escaped death from the WTC thanks to a 'schedule change' the night before. (Ananova) 

9/11 - Fiduciary Trust, located in the south WTC, had scheduled an emergency drill for the day. (NY Times) 

9/11 - Larry Silverstein is absent from his office on the North Tower's 88th floor because of a 'doctors appointment' along with his two kids who are 'running late'. (NY Magazine, NY Observer) 

Sept 12 - FEMA was scheduled to participate in an attack drill in NYC. (9/11 Panel, NYC.gov) 

DECOYING / STAND DOWN

Sept 9 - NORAD conducts operation 'Northern Vigilance,' planned months in advance, which deploys fighter jets to Alaskan region. (NORAD, Toronto Star) 

9/11 - Three F-16 jetfighters from Andrews AFB, 15 miles from Pentagon, are flown 180 miles away for training mission in the morning. (Aviation Week) 

9/11 - Andrews AFB, home to DC Air National Guard and Air Force 1 & 2, had no jetfighters on alert. (Newsday, USA Today) 

9/11 - A simulated aircraft hijacking was scheduled for the morning by NORAD. (Vanity Fair) 

9/11 - US intel agency planned exercise in the morning to simulate plane crash into government building. (Boston Globe, USA Today) 

9/11 - NORAD was running war game called 'Vigilant Guardian' in which the commander in charge thought first hijacking was "part of the exercise." (Aviation Week, NY Observer) 

9/11 - FAA bans takeoffs at 9:26 am for all civilian, military, or law enforcement aircraft (FAA, Time) 

9/11 - A squadron of NORAD fighter planes from Langley AFB were sent east over the Atlantic Ocean and were 150 miles from the Pentagon when it was hit, further from where they took off. (9/11 Panel, Star Tribune) 

9/11 - Shoot-down authorization not communicated to NORAD until 28 minutes after Flight 93 crashed. (9/11 Panel, Seattle Post) 

Feb '05 - Donald Rumsfeld, Gen. Myers confirm there were at least four war games on 9/11 from Rep. McKinney questioning. (C-SPAN) 

WTC

Jan '01 - Frank De Martini, deceased Mgr of WTC Construction & Project Mgmt, says in documentary before 9/11 that he believes WTC towers could sustain multiple hits from large jetliners, comparing it to poking a pencil through mosquito netting. (WTC-A Modern Marvel, DVD Talk) 

July '01 - WTC landlord leased the entire WTC complex 6 six weeks before attacks. (CBS, Washington Times) 

Twin Towers were hated, poorly designed money-losers subsides by the State and weren't torn down before because of expensive asbestos removal in which 9/11 benefited the owners by efficiently destroying the complex in a way that they didn't have to pay for any of it. (Baltimore Sun, Salon, Front Page) 

Sept 6 - WTC officials recently took steps to secure towers against aerial attacks by installing bulletproof windows and fireproof doors in the 22nd-floor computer command center (Newsday) 

Two week heightened security alert at WTC is lifted and bomb-sniffing dogs are abruptly removed days before 9/11. (Newsday) 

Occupant in WTC says weeks before attacks they had "unusual" amount of evacuations from WTC and says he thinks "they had an inkling something was going on." (People) 

Sept 10 - The roofs at the WTC are closed. (911DigitalArchive) 9/11 - Exit doors to the WTC's roofs are locked, preventing people to escape on to the roof. (NIST) 

9/11 - A Fiduciary Trust CEO from the South WTC is invited to early morning charity event at Offutt AFB hosted by billionaire Warren Buffett and is escorted to TV by military officers and sees 2nd plane crash into her offices. (Forbes, SF Business Times) 

9/11 - A missile was reportedly launched from the Woolworth Building near the WTC. (NIST, WNBC, NY Daily) 

9/11 - Rudy Giuliani says he was told South WTC was going to collapse. (ABC video) July '05 - Former NYC Mayor Rudy Giuliani was near the London Blasts. (BBC) 

Company hired to help clean up Ground Zero is control demolition experts, Controlled Demolition Inc. (Waste Age) 

Preliminary tests show steel quality did not contribute to twin towers' collapse. (Boston Globe, Pittsburg Live) 

Oct '04 - Fire in 56-story Venezuelan skyscraper spreads over 26 floors and burns for over 17 hours, but does not collapse. (CBS) 

WTC Ground Zero workers claim they helped FBI find 3 of the 4 black boxes from planes that struck WTC, contradicting official accounts that none were found. (Philadelphia Daily News) 

Bombs, flashes, other explosions

EMT Jeff Birnbaum near the South Tower says he heard an eerie high-pitched noise and a 'popping sound' then an explosion before the top of the tower leaned toward him and started coming down. (CEE News) 

Firefighter Louie Cacchioli in elevator going to 24th floor hears a bomb go off and thinks bombs were set in the building. (People) 

Firefighter Edward Cachia says the South Tower gave at a lower floor then where the plane hit because they thought there was internal explosions going off from hearing successions of 'boom, boom, boom, boom' before the tower came down. (NY Times) 

Fire Captain Karin Deshore says there was orange and red flashes followed by explosions that were getting bigger going both up and down and then all around the WTC 2. (SF Gate) 

Tom Elliott on 67th floor floor in WTC 2 felt explosion below him as plane hit, firemen going up told him of an explosion near 60th floor. (CS Monitor) 

Commissioner Stephen Gregory along with a Lieutenant Evangelista from Ladder 146 say they both saw multiple flashes coming from the lower level of the WTC 2 right before it collapsed and mentions the flashes they saw are like what you'd see when they 'blow up a building.' (NY Times) 

Nadine Keller from her balcony in Soho, NY says she 'heard the bomb' before she saw the buildings collapse. (BBC) 

EMT Joseph Lovero reports hearing 'additional explosions' to dispatcher. (WNBC) 

Edmund McNally phoned his wife from 97th floor of WTC 2 following the plane crash, says he heard explosions below him. (NY Times) 

Mike Pecoraro and co-worker hear a loud explosion in WTC 1 basement and believes a bomb went off after seeing major damage to the basement floors.  (Chief Engineer) 

Janitor William Rodriguez in WTC 1 basement hears explosion below him, then the plane crash above him seconds later, then saw severely burnt man come out of basement elevator. (CNN) 

Teresa Veliz on the 47th floor of the WTC 1 feels the building shake again more violently then the shaking from the 1st crash and hears explosions going off everywhere inside the building and also hears explosions when she was outside that she was convinced bombs were 'planted all over the place' and that someone was 'sitting at a control panel pushing detonator buttons.' (September 11: An Oral History) 

Kim White from 80th floor of WTC 1 hears an explosion near the 74th floor. (People|2) 

Witnesses reported hearing another explosion just before WTC 1 collapse, police said collapse looked almost like a 'planned implosion' designed to 'catch bystanders watching from the street.' (Guardian) 

Third explosion reported at WTC 2 and part of the tower collapses afterward. (TCM News, TCM News) 

Group of firemen discussing the collapse of WTC 2 said how each floor was pooping out as by being 'detonated' as if 'they had planned to take down a building'. (9/11 - The Filmmakers' Edit)

*For much more go to the link...*


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 13, 2010)

great post but you do realise the Bush dupes here  wont read it because they are in denial dont you? btw,check your pm box CD.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 13, 2010)

Now that we have figured out your secret identities, we just have to figure out which of you is which.


Maybe we should ask your leader, the President of Iran, who is the most powerful twoofer in the world.  Good goin' guys, great company your keeping !


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 13, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Now that we have figured out your secret identities, we just have to figure out which of you is which.
> 
> 
> Maybe we should ask your leader, the President of Iran, who is the most powerful twoofer in the world.  Good goin' guys, great company your keeping !



*I found their pictures.*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 13, 2010)

*Another picture.*


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 13, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Now that we have figured out your secret identities, we just have to figure out which of you is which.
> 
> 
> Maybe we should ask your leader, the President of Iran, who is the most powerful twoofer in the world.  Good goin' guys, great company your keeping !





9/11 inside job said:


> great post but you do realise the Bush dupes here  wont read it because they are in denial dont you? btw,check your pm box CD.



Thanks 911nutjob, that's the first nice thing you've said to me ever!!!


Oh, wait, I faked that.   Never-mind then you little shit head, keep talking to me the way you always have.......


----------



## saiweril (Nov 14, 2010)

Good list.  The skeptics really hate that one.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh, I see we have another "detective"!




as promised, here is a picture of the most powerful twoofer in the known universe:





See the pose? That is his "Uncle adjimanutjob wants YOU to join his movement!" pose.


----------



## eots (Nov 14, 2010)

so you being the scum you are you are accusing the these people of _joining his movement.. _is that your premise ?


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzC3QI8JenU&feature=related[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxGB2YoGV-I[/ame]


Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 14, 2010)

Who joined who's "movement" has never been a tiny part of what I am pointing out you dolt!
The FACT of the matter is, they are all twoofers, and adjernutjob is the most powerful one in the known universe.

A FACT you have not only failed to "debwunk", but also have not addressed.


----------



## eots (Nov 14, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> who joined who's "movement" has never been a tiny part of what i am pointing out you dolt!
> The fact of the matter is, they are all twoofers, and adjernutjob is the most powerful one in the known universe.
> 
> A fact you have not only failed to "debwunk", but also have not addressed.



the man holds many opinions some of them correct some of them not it and is really not relevant to the truth...the truth just is..would you like me to post a few child molesters that whose movement of denial you have joined ..because there are plenty of them


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 14, 2010)

eots said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > who joined who's "movement" has never been a tiny part of what i am pointing out you dolt!
> ...



...you can't even agree that president adjernutjob is the most powerful truther in the world, AND that is a disturbing fact?   


That just seems downright pig-headed of you idEOTs, it really does.


----------



## FlyingReganite (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## ohio_golfer (Nov 15, 2010)

creativedreams said:


> *Many disturbing facts surrounding 9/11*



It looks like you're getting banned at AWE for violating the copyright rules of the forum.


----------



## creativedreams (Nov 15, 2010)

ohio_golfer said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > *Many disturbing facts surrounding 9/11*
> ...



Then how did I just start a new thread there dipshit...


----------



## ohio_golfer (Nov 15, 2010)

creativedreams said:


> ohio_golfer said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams said:
> ...



That's why you're getting banned. The AWE copyright rule only allows you to copy and paste up to two sentences from another website. The penalty for a first time violation is a lifetime ban.


----------



## manu1959 (Nov 15, 2010)

so who is the responsible person or people for causing this list to happen....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 15, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPtuekvJdhs[/ame]


----------



## creativedreams (Nov 16, 2010)

manu1959 said:


> so who is the responsible person or people for causing this list to happen....



Well....yes terrorists do exist but it appears they were used as a scapegoat to frame for ulterior motives...as far as who was responsible? If I had to guess I would say likely entities at the top of the pyramid scheme of Americas corporate controlled government along with entities in Israel....Mossad help

Israel Mossad were all around the Trade Centers up to 9/11....some that were proven active Israeli military explosive experts even arrested with explosives near the trade centers and held in jail....only to have the top of the pyramid scheme release them and have them deported


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 16, 2010)

creativedreams said:


> ohio_golfer said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams said:
> ...



funny that Goofer should be the one to talk since he was banned there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 16, 2010)

creativedreams said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > so who is the responsible person or people for causing this list to happen....
> ...



always great watching you take these trolls such as goofer,candymoron,slackass,gomer pyle ollie and slackass to school and give them major ass beatings.they wont eevn try to touch your points and facts since they know they cant refute them.what a bunch of cowards and chickenshits.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 16, 2010)

creativedreams..... Very appropriate user name.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 16, 2010)

Ernie S. said:


> creativedreams..... Very appropriate user name.



for the official conspiracy theory of the governments,it IS. sure was great CD watching you hand agents moron in the hat,slackass,gomer pyle ollie,and goofer,watching you hand them their asses on a platter.they didnt even attempt to debunk it since they know they cant.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 16, 2010)

Ernie S. said:


> creativedreams..... Very appropriate user name.



Yes, it is hard to improve on that name isn't it?


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 16, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams..... Very appropriate user name.
> ...



You are always good for a laugh rimjob, THANKS!


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 16, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams..... Very appropriate user name.
> ...



There's no point arguing with idiots. Sooner or later you have to sink to their level. I'd rather not.


----------



## Trajan (Nov 16, 2010)

creativedreams said:


> *Many disturbing facts surrounding 9/11*
> 
> Here is a small part of it....the links to verify every statement can be found at this site which has the full list of disturbing facts...
> 
> P.S. I will provide even more disturbing facts with backup that are not even mentioned here....[/B]



bullshit, you truthers, my god.....


I happen to know there were 876 disturbing facts.....poseur!!!!


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 19, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...


Actually the most powerful truther is probably D. Jones, who discovered the nano thermite, and who is joined with A&E for 9-11 Truth. You trying to associate honest decent people with the leader of Iran, is just another bullshit misdirection which assumes we are disloyal, a guilt by association fallacy. If he doesn't believe the official 9-11 conspiracy, and we don't either, then we are in his camp somehow. Fucking retard.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 19, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



You mean D Jones, one of the few paid truthers? LOL


----------



## saiweril (Nov 19, 2010)

Anyone who reads through those 250 facts and still denies 9/11 was an inside job is heavily in denial, or just plain


----------



## creativedreams (Nov 19, 2010)

saiweril said:


> Anyone who reads through those 250 facts and still denies 9/11 was an inside job is heavily in denial, or just plain



Agreed...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 19, 2010)

saiweril said:


> Anyone who reads through those 250 facts and still denies 9/11 was an inside job is heavily in denial, or just plain





you hit the nail right  on the head.thats why you dont see the 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists addressing them cause they wont read them and dont want to know the truth.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 19, 2010)

Ernie S. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



yeah true enough.they can never refute the evidence or facts and always have to stoop to childish insults and name calling because of that and after a while its hard to ignore their behaviour and you end up acting like them.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 19, 2010)

What a bunch of buffoons.......


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 19, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



All I have to do is to get you to talk, you insult yourself with every post.....

Here is a classic from you rimjob, do you find this insulting?

"*"Hell anybody who espresses their support against the GOVERNMENT of the united states I support.anybody who declares themselves to be an emeny of the USA is smart "*_-911insidejob, USMB 3/6/2010_


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 19, 2010)

saiweril said:


> Anyone who reads through those 250 facts and still denies 9/11 was an inside job is heavily in denial, or just plain



Any real evidence hidden in those facts anywhere?


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 19, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> saiweril said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who reads through those 250 facts and still denies 9/11 was an inside job is heavily in denial, or just plain
> ...



Of course not, you knew that. Now your just rubbing it in, good for you. 

I know I should be ashamed for tormenting the mentally ill, but I feel no remorse.
fun ain't it?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 19, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > saiweril said:
> ...



Can't think of anything finer to do on a Friday night. Well, that's not exactly true, but it sounded good.


----------



## saiweril (Nov 19, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Any real evidence hidden in those facts anywhere?


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 19, 2010)

saiweril said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Any real evidence hidden in those facts anywhere?



I suppose you consider that "evidence".


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 19, 2010)

saiweril said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Any real evidence hidden in those facts anywhere?




thats the Bush dupes for sure when they are presented evidence,facts and witness testimonys since it doesnt go along with their version of events.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 19, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> saiweril said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



of course not Slackass but its a good pic of you disinfo agents.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 19, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > saiweril said:
> ...



My legs are hairier than that.......


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 19, 2010)

Why didn't NIST test for evidence of explosives?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 19, 2010)

Because common sense ruled the use of explosives out.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 19, 2010)

The National Fire Protection Association's guide book seems to disagree:

'WHY DOES NIST REFUSE TO TEST FOR EXPLOSIVES?
To this day NIST refuses to test for the possibility of explosives. 'Considering' is NOT testing. Private parties have tested, and found evidence of explosives.

"So, how does NIST explain their refusal to test for explosives? Here it is:

Questions and Answers about the NIST WTC 7 Investigation (Updated 04/21/2009)
Did investigators consider the possibility that an explosion caused or contributed to the collapse of WTC 7?
Yes, this possibility was investigated carefully. NIST concluded that blast events inside the building did not occur and found no evidence supporting the existence of a blast event.

"In addition, no blast sounds were heard on the audio tracks of video recordings during the collapse of WTC 7 or reported by witnesses. According to calculations by the investigation team, the smallest blast capable of failing the building&#8217;s critical column would have resulted in a sound level of 130 decibels (dB) to 140 dB at a distance of at least half a mile, if unobstructed by surrounding buildings. This sound level is consistent with a gunshot blast, standing next to a jet plane engine, and more than 10 times louder than being in front of the speakers at a rock concert.

"For the building to have been prepared for intentional demolition, walls and/or column enclosures and fireproofing would have to be removed and replaced without being detected. Preparing a column includes steps such as cutting sections with torches, which produces noxious and odorous fumes. Intentional demolition usually requires applying explosive charges to most, if not all, interior columns, not just one or a limited set of columns in a building.'
NIST has made it very clear that two of the reasons they refuse to test for explosive residue are because 1) no blast sounds were heard, and 2) that they must be necessary for an explosion.

Ironically, the National Fire Protection Association&#8217;s guidebook disagrees with their logic on point 2." 

Fire Fighter For 9-11 Truth


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 19, 2010)

"For the building to have been prepared for intentional demolition, walls and/or column enclosures and fireproofing would have to be removed and replaced without being detected. Preparing a column includes steps such as cutting sections with torches, which produces noxious and odorous fumes. 

"Intentional demolition usually requires applying explosive charges to most, if not all, interior columns, not just one or a limited set of columns in a building.&#8221;
NIST has made it very clear that two of the reasons they refuse to test for explosive residue are because *1) no blast sounds were heard, and 2) that they must be necessary for an explosion.*

"Ironically, the National Fire Protection Association&#8217;s guidebook disagrees with their logic on point 2. It is very clearly stated in Chapter 18 - Explosions, 18.1 - General:
&#8220;&#8230;Although an explosion is almost always accompanied by the production of a loud noise, the noise itself is not an essential element in the definition of an explosion. *The generation and violent escape of gases are the primary criteria of an explosion.&#8221;*

Fire Fighters For 9-11 Truth


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 19, 2010)

Would that be "common sense" as employed by fire fighters?
*
"A common sense test*: You&#8217;re dispatched to a house fire in a 2 story with a basement. Upon arrival, all 3 floors are well involved. After extinguishment, the neighbor across the street tells you he saw flashes on all 3 floors within seconds of each other. It turns out the owner has arson convictions on his record. You smell gasoline. Now, should you test the debris for accelerants? No matter what the owner and his friends tell you, wouldn&#8217;t you still test it? It&#8217;s a &#8220;NO-Brainer&#8221;&#8230;isn&#8217;t it?

Fire Fighters For 9-11 Truth


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 20, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



Why don't you tell us about D Jones, and how much he gets paid.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 20, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Because common sense ruled the use of explosives out.


 What a joke. You people act like you don't have common sense.


----------



## eots (Nov 20, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Because common sense ruled the use of explosives out.



no it didn't they told you that and you accepted  it


----------



## candycorn (Nov 20, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Because common sense ruled the use of explosives out.
> ...



We all generally believe the 9/11 Commission Report on the major points.  

It makes perfect sense.  Everything you ask us to believe doesn't make sense at all.  

You, sir, are an idiot.  OR....perhaps you can regale us with your narrative and let us see what REALLY happened.  You can't.  You won't.  Pussy.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 20, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


 You mean  The 9-11 omission Report? The one where they don't mention wtc 7, or the one that a former senior counsel of the 9-11 omission report, John Farmer writes in his book 
"Farmer states...at some level of the government, at some point in timethere was an agreement not to tell the truth about what happened... I was shocked at how different the truth was from the way it was described . The [Norad air defense] tapes told a radically different story from what had been told to us and the public for two years. This is not spin.

The 9/11 Commission head, Thomas Kean, was the Republican governor of New Jersey. He had the following to say... We to this day dont know why NORAD [the North American Aerospace Command] told us what they told us, it was just so far from the truth. . . " 
What does Farmer's book tell us? Farmer offers no solutions, only a total and full rejection of what was told and his own ideas concerning the total failure of honesty on the part of the government, a government with something to hide.

The 9/11 Commission Rejects own Report as Based on Government Lies - Salem-News.Com

Sounds like the report you all worship and agree with is being called bullshit by the very ones who were involved in putting it together. You can't/wont believe this either huh traitor coward?


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 20, 2010)

Twoofers are such treasonous little morons, and actually think youtubes are evidence of something.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 20, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Nov 20, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



All addressed in other post.

So , now why don't you tell us what you're version of events are so that you have to stand by your own words instead of having to borrow from videos and other morons.  

Try to have a little pride and state something on your own for a change.

You too much of a pussy to do that?


----------



## creativedreams (Nov 21, 2010)

One of my favorite threads....


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 21, 2010)

Ernie S. said:


> creativedreams..... Very appropriate user name.


actually repetitiousdelusions would be more fitting


----------



## ohio_golfer (Nov 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Why didn't NIST test for evidence of explosives?



Why didn't the NIST test for evidence of nuclear fallout?

Why didn't the NIST test for evidence of a destructo-ray from outer space?

Why didn't the NIST test for evidence of Godzilla's teeth marks?

Why didn't the NIST test for evidence of ninjas?

Why didn't the NIST test for...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 21, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 21, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Nov 21, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Nov 21, 2010)

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 21, 2010)

eots said:


> everyone laughs at you and calls you cuntycorn...check please


no, thats just you
you pathetic moronic dipshit


----------



## eots (Nov 21, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > everyone laughs at you and calls you cuntycorn...check please
> ...



Everyone laughs at YOU
and you inability  to use the
SPACE BAR


----------



## eots (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh I forgot...check please


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 21, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




uh, what the fuck are you talking about
the space bar is used on every post you pathetic moron
    ^       ^   ^ ^      ^  ^      ^     ^    ^          ^


----------



## eots (Nov 22, 2010)

did... I HURT YOUR FEELINGS ?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 22, 2010)

eots said:


> did... I HURT YOUR FEELINGS ?


it would be impossible for a moronic dipshit like you to "hurt my feelings"
LOL
you dont actually have any credibility to actually have any effect on me
this is why everyone knows you are totally fucking delusional


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm starting to feel sorry for you guys.  I realy am.

Some one sold you a laundry list of lies, for his own profit, and you guys keep it going and going.

No matter how many times your stories, facts, proofs and comment from people with degrees are debunked, and debunked in the open, and not by someone that you heard said something, you keep this non-sense going.

If any of these facts were based in fact and meant anything, someone would have been arrested, or talked.  Anyone that would come out and confess everything would make millions.

Good luck and try to find something constructive to do.


----------



## eots (Nov 22, 2010)

two thumbs said:


> i'm starting to feel sorry for you guys.  I realy am.
> 
> Some one sold you a laundry list of lies, for his own profit, and you guys keep it going and going.
> 
> ...



really so were is bin laden there are million to be made in his capture ???...you have debunked nothing loser


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 22, 2010)

eots said:


> two thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > i'm starting to feel sorry for you guys.  I realy am.
> ...



So much for a reasonable conversation.

Bin Laden hasn't been caought b/c of where he is.  These people have a long and ingrainded tradition that it is better to die than give up a guest.  If you have been paying any attention to actual facts you would know this.

I don't need to debunk any of your fantisies about 9/11.  Scientist have done that for me, and you, time and time again.  You have simply chosen fake facts over actual facts.  You may be one of those people that assume everything the government says is lies.  And by doing so you discredit yourself.

We did land on the moon.
Area 51 is a top secret base.
If aleins have been in contact.  Why did they stop.
There is no Lochness monster.
etc, etc...


----------



## eots (Nov 22, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > two thumbs said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Nov 22, 2010)

and I  guarantee that you are not even aware of the findings of these reports or how these conclusions were reacted


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 22, 2010)

eots said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Nov 22, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 22, 2010)

eots said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Nov 22, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Nov 22, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 22, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Unlike some posters here, I try not to dissuade persons from reading posts from those whom which I vehemently disagree.  Obviously you've learned what has long been known about him.


Id-Eots isnt really that hard a book to read


----------



## eots (Nov 22, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Unlike some posters here, I try not to dissuade persons from reading posts from those whom which I vehemently disagree.  Obviously you've learned what has long been known about him.
> ...



divecon is on antidepressants


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 22, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Have you tried them?


----------



## eots (Nov 22, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



no need ...my life rocks and I am awesome


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 22, 2010)

eots said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Yeah, me neither.

I don't find fault with any that do, everyone has different needs.

Why don't you change your name to Awesome-O



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a-5XeJ1iXM[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 22, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


he smokes em
LOL
i have no need of them


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 22, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



still should change his name to awesome-o......


----------



## Wicked Jester (Nov 22, 2010)

How long before that lil' criminal Miller fool shows up and tries to pimp his crappy, non-selling book?

Any predictions?

LMAO!


----------



## eots (Nov 22, 2010)

dickless fester


----------



## Wicked Jester (Nov 22, 2010)

eots said:


> dickless fester


Yes!....You are!

Still waiting for the facts and evidence, btw!


----------



## creativedreams (Nov 23, 2010)

Maybe the huge percentage of American's who had serious questions about disturbing descrepancies and were robbed of a new and true investigation should just start a revolution to obtain a government that is not the most sneaky and secretive in the world?


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 23, 2010)

creativedreams said:


> Maybe the huge percentage of American's who had serious questions about disturbing descrepancies and were robbed of a new and true investigation should just *start a revolution to obtain a government that is not the most sneaky and secretive in the world?*


You live in North Korea? Cool! You finally got internet!!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 23, 2010)

creativedreams said:


> Maybe the huge percentage of American's who had serious questions about disturbing descrepancies and were robbed of a new and true investigation should just start a revolution to obtain a government that is not the most sneaky and secretive in the world?



Let us know how that works out for ya.....


----------



## candycorn (Nov 23, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the huge percentage of American's who had serious questions about disturbing descrepancies and were robbed of a new and true investigation should just start a revolution to obtain a government that is not the most sneaky and secretive in the world?
> ...



It's so sad, it's tragic.  The "little man" syndrome playing itself out like it did on the other message boards.


----------



## eots (Nov 23, 2010)

candycorn said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams said:
> ...



cuntycorn is not willing to engage in reason.. it is not its agenda


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 24, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> Bin Laden hasn't been caought b/c of where he is.  These people have a long and ingrainded tradition that it is better to die than give up a guest.  If you have been paying any attention to actual facts you would know this.


 Hasn't been caught because of where he is, is probably a correct assumption.
 OBL is probably long dead, ever think of that?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 24, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Bin Laden hasn't been caought b/c of where he is.  These people have a long and ingrainded tradition that it is better to die than give up a guest.  If you have been paying any attention to actual facts you would know this.
> ...



I believe he probably died at Tora Bora, in one of those caves that we hit with a bunker buster. Of course I could be wrong....


----------



## candycorn (Nov 25, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure he's still alive.  Circumstantial evidence points in that direction.  Its thin but what isn't when you talk about Al Queda?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 25, 2010)

candycorn said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Some day we might know.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 25, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Tora Bora 2001, yet we were inundated with clearly false videos, and claims of him threatening the US years later, especially right before the '04 elections. They lied to the public, then Bush downplayed the importance of catching him, and that video of Bush making fun about not finding the WMDs while soldiers like my brother were getting ambushed and killed made me want to puke. It was a disgusting lack of respect for our fighting men and woman making a mockery of why they were sent off to fight in Iraq. May he burn in hell.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 25, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Yes, our Government would not want to speculate on UBL maybe being dead and turn him into a martyr. And likewise A Q would not want to appear leaderless. 

As far as Bush and his jokes, please pay attention to the context, where he was and why he was making jokes about himself. Maybe you might be intelligent enough to understand then.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 25, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I see it from the other side of the prism.

OBL is alive and well; if he were dead, it would be in Al Queda's interest to turn him into that sort of Martyr.  

The appearances of him on videos is his way of trying to look like he is in control of something he cannot have control of any more.  

There is (or at least isn't in the intelligent world--I don't mean Intelligence as in the clandestine services--people who are smart enough to know what they are talking about or at least smart enough to keep their mouth shut when they don't--I'm talking to you Jones) zero doubt that our efforts in the Middle East have disrupted Al Queda to the point where they are lighting their underware on fire and leaving their house keys on the same keychain as their car bombs so the visual of him is meant to compensate for a lack of operations they are able to conduct effectively.  

None of the OBL tapes are faked by the US government.  The risk would be much too high for such an undertaking.

So he's still alive; desperate, and in control of very little.


----------



## eots (Nov 26, 2010)

candycorn said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



but no one can find any credible intel and no one turns him in for reward or vengeance,fame or political gain.. because ? only the Muslim world can keep secrets...if bin ladens guilty have him charged and take him to court..I will be waiting...CHECK PLEASE


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 26, 2010)

> QUOTE=candycorn;3018263]
> 
> I see it from the other side of the prism.
> 
> ...


 Sure, agent candycorn...Anyone with any intelligence ( the of  kind intelligence that is supposed to be between your ears, that isn't fogged up or destroyed by propaganda like yours) knows better. The OBL trick doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 26, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


 You, a man who served in our military don't think it was tasteless? C'mon man! That was a fucked up thing to say for a few laughs in front of some journalists no less. It shows just how expendable you and all the other military service people are to these scumbags. Quit apologizing for this evil motherfucker already dude. It was wrong in any context, at the time almost 600 of our men and woman were killed for his lies, and 3000 maimed or wounded.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 26, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > I see it from the other side of the prism.
> ...



The cold hard facts suggest otherwise; not propaganda is involved kid.

As for "it doesn't work anymore", interesting is the fact that you now support my position.  If it doesn't work, why would there be more allegedly fake tapes being released? 

I win, you lose.

Check please.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 26, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Like we were never not expendable? And you think troops don't know this? And by the way, where is the lie? It is not a lie when you believe it to be true, and most of the worlds Intel services believed it. Saddam even admitted that he wanted Iran to believe it. So stop the BS,  there were no lies.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 16, 2012)

creativedreams said:


> Maybe the huge percentage of American's who had serious questions about disturbing descrepancies and were robbed of a new and true investigation should just start a revolution to obtain a government that is not the most sneaky and secretive in the world?



I keep waiting for dickless to start his revolution instead of creating sock puppets.


----------



## eots (Apr 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpVUYGcgtjw]CTV Confirms Government(s) employing Internet Trolls, Shills & PR Agents to &#39;correct misinformation&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x2DFnGI9Ac]Wikipedia - Israel is paying internet workers to manipulate online content - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 16, 2012)

Canada and Israel?

And the first video the guy answers the question wit, "I think the potential is certainly there."

Now if you ever find out who's hiring to keep you jackoffs straight , please let us know.....

I could use a couple of extra dollars.........


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I wondered how long it would before agent Gomer Pyle Ollie returned.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 16, 2012)

I am always here, looking for something half way intelligent to comment on. Most of your posts don't qualify............


----------



## daws101 (Apr 16, 2012)

eots said:


> so you being the scum you are you are accusing the these people of _joining his movement.. _is that your premise ?
> 
> 
> Vote for Answers - YouTube
> ...


how are they not?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 16, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


you all believe the same bullshit THERE IS NO DIFFERENCE BETWEEN YOU...NO MATTER HOW HARD YOU SPIN IT!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 16, 2012)

three farts in a row from the trolls.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 16, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> three farts in a row from the trolls.


Here's your memorial you *FUCKING IDIOT!!!!*


----------



## daws101 (Apr 16, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> three farts in a row from the trolls.


----------



## eots (Apr 16, 2012)

obamerican said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > three farts in a row from the trolls.
> ...



stop spamming your stupid onion shit nit wit


----------



## eots (Apr 16, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > so you being the scum you are you are accusing the these people of _joining his movement.. _is that your premise ?
> ...



by virtue of serving years of exemplary service to their country in highly sensitive areas of national security...you stupid piece of crap troll


----------



## daws101 (Apr 16, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


that makes no difference at all..you can serve with distinction and still be a nut job....fail


----------



## 7forever (Apr 6, 2013)

no planes impacted any building on 911


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 6, 2013)

creativedreams said:


> *Many disturbing facts surrounding 9/11*
> 
> Here is a small part of it....the links to verify every statement can be found at this site which has the full list of disturbing facts...
> 
> ...


 
  
A missle was fired at the WTC from the Woolworth bldg? Some peeps will believe _anything_.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 7, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > *Many disturbing facts surrounding 9/11*
> ...


Yeah, these peeps are a friggin' hoot, eh brother?

Christ, the only conspiracy they should be concerned with.....is just who in the hell is running around and tossing the Fruit Loops in all their Cheerios?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2013)

The total collapse of three steel framed skyscrapers from the impact of two commercial jet liners should make anyone question the Official Conspiracy Theory. 

Toss in 2.5 seconds of free fall acceleration over eight stories in the one skyscraper untouched by aircraft, and you have a LIE big enough for even "patriotic" conservatives to gag on. 

Future generations of Americans will look back at those of us who were adults on 9/11/01 and see a collection of flag-flapping cowards; and they will be exactly right.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 7, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams said:
> ...



Which is a subject they will now parse into hundreds of CTs.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 7, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> The total collapse of three steel framed skyscrapers from the impact of two commercial jet liners should make anyone question the Official Conspiracy Theory.
> 
> Toss in 2.5 seconds of free fall acceleration over eight stories in the one skyscraper untouched by aircraft, and you have a LIE big enough for even "patriotic" conservatives to gag on.
> 
> Future generations of Americans will look back at those of us who were adults on 9/11/01 and see a collection of flag-flapping cowards; and they will be exactly right.



Soooo, which CT do you like, Princess?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > The total collapse of three steel framed skyscrapers from the impact of two commercial jet liners should make anyone question the Official Conspiracy Theory.
> ...


Pick your poison, Puke:

"A Nano-thermite or "super-thermite"[1] is a metastable intermolecular composite (MICs) characterized by a particle size of its main constituents, a metal and a metal oxide, under 100 Nanometers. This allows for high and customizable reaction rates. Nano-thermites contain an oxidizer and a reducing agent, which are intimately mixed on the nanometer scale. MICs, including nano-thermitic materials, are a type of reactive materials investigated for military use, as well as for general applications involving propellants, explosives, and pyrotechnics."

Nano-thermite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Why would you believe anything Dick Cheney or Dubya has to say on this subject?


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2013)

That's easy. It's pretty well documented that collecting enough data one can pretty much put any kind of story together. The OP is a fine example. Here's another one:

The Amazing similarities between Abrham Lincoln and John F. Kennedy:

Amazing Similarities Between Abe Lincoln and J.F. Kennedy

 It MUST be a conspiracy!


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> The total collapse of three steel framed skyscrapers from the impact of two commercial jet liners should make anyone question the Official Conspiracy Theory.
> 
> Toss in 2.5 seconds of free fall acceleration over eight stories in the one skyscraper untouched by aircraft, and you have a LIE big enough for even "patriotic" conservatives to gag on.
> 
> Future generations of Americans will look back at those of us who were adults on 9/11/01 and see a collection of flag-flapping cowards; and they will be exactly right.



Jesus Christ dude, where have you been. We've debunked that nonsense in several threads already.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



So, you are saying that a crew of demolition experts rigged three buildings to come down without anyone noticing? Not the building security, not the office workers there, not the cleaning staff, and not the maintenance crew? And THEN they knew precisely where the planes would hit the buildings so that they could collapse the buildings from the impact point downward?

Now who has the crackpot, unsupportable conspiracy theory?


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 7, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Did you find any evidence of MICs or are you just blowing chunks out your bunghole?


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2013)

Look, there's a very good reason that the NIST's report is easy to find fault with, and that is because there was no conspiracy, and the NIST, like the rest of us, have to figure it out forenzically, after the fact. It's their best guess given the facts known. It doesn't explain everything, nor does it cover all the bases. It can't, but it comes the closest to the actual truth and far far closer than any of the conspiracy theorys currently flying around.


----------



## eots (Apr 7, 2013)

predfan said:


> look, there's a very good reason that the nist's report is easy to find fault with, and that is because there was no conspiracy, and the nist, like the rest of us, have to figure it out forenzically, after the fact. It's their best guess given the facts known. It doesn't explain everything, nor does it cover all the bases. It can't, but it comes the closest to the actual truth and far far closer than any of the conspiracy theorys currently flying around.



what a bunch of nonsense


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2013)

eots said:


> predfan said:
> 
> 
> > look, there's a very good reason that the nist's report is easy to find fault with, and that is because there was no conspiracy, and the nist, like the rest of us, have to figure it out forenzically, after the fact. It's their best guess given the facts known. It doesn't explain everything, nor does it cover all the bases. It can't, but it comes the closest to the actual truth and far far closer than any of the conspiracy theorys currently flying around.
> ...



It's 100% true. You just don't like what it says about something you've believed whole-heartedly for almost 12 years. Sorry about that but it's still true.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


*Your "ignorance" isn't entirely believable, Bitch:*

"The tragedy at the World Trade Center (WTC) on September 11th, 2001 continues to affect many thousands of first responders who sacrificed their own health while restoring lower Manhattan and attempting to recover survivors and victims&#8217; remains. 

"Recently, H.R. 847, otherwise known as the James Zadroga Bill, was signed by President Obama in an effort to provide services and compensation for those whose health was compromised through exposure to the toxic dust and gases at Ground Zero. 

"However, these first responders also need help to understand how their illnesses originated so that improvements in treatment can be made. 

"In response to this need, concerned citizens should consider the possible correlation between evidence for energetic materials at the WTC and the environmental exposures which appear to have caused so many illnesses in the first responders."

Energetic Materials as a Potential Cause of the 9/11 First Responder Illnesses


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Please tell us how what you posted answers his question about evidence of MICs?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2013)

PredFan said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


"Less understood, and requiring further study, are unusual illnesses of the immune system commonly observed in the WTC first responders. 

"These include various types of interstitial lung disease, such as eosinophilic pneumonia, granulomatous pneumonitis, and bronchial obliterans. 

"Environmental triggers for these illnesses include aluminum silicates, which have been found in the lungs of WTC first responders at high levels in 'unusual platy configurations.' [2] 

"Other common WTC lung ailments include sarcoidosis, which is known to be caused by aluminum dust[3], and pulmonary fibrosis, which can be caused by aluminum oxide.[4] 

"These findings have, until now, lacked an adequate scientific explanation. 

"But recent research suggests a correlation with the causes of the destruction of WTC buildings 1, 2 and 7. 

"Aluminum oxide &#8211; a potential cause of the observed pulmonary fibrosis &#8211; is a product of the thermite reaction, and there is now considerable evidence for the use of thermite in the destruction of WTC buildings 1, 2 and 7.[5]

"Additionally, aluminum and silicates &#8211; potential causes of the observed illnesses of the immune system &#8211; are *components of nanothermite formulations."*

Energetic Materials as a Potential Cause of the 9/11 First Responder Illnesses


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 7, 2013)

> and there is now considerable evidence for the use of thermite in the destruction of WTC buildings 1, 2 and 7.[5]



Really? Where can we find this evidence?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> > and there is now considerable evidence for the use of thermite in the destruction of WTC buildings 1, 2 and 7.[5]
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Where can we find this evidence?


We can start by calling for a full independent investigation into all the unanswered questions of 911:

"In 2009, an international team of researchers discovered what appear to be sol-gel nanothermite formulations in every WTC dust sample tested.[8] 

"Additionally, similar to the findings of aluminum silicates in the lungs of first responders, the aluminum *found in the nanothermite of WTC dust samples* was present, along with silicon, in plate-like (platy) configurations.[9] 

"Whether or not the platy configurations of aluminum silicates in the lungs of WTC workers are related to the platy configurations of aluminum and silicon in WTC dust samples is a question that should be answered through further investigation."

Energetic Materials as a Potential Cause of the 9/11 First Responder Illnesses | Foreign Policy Journal


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



All of those would be a problem if an airplane slammed into a large skyscraper. Yopur article does absolutely nothing to prove that anything in it happened because of MICs. It couldn't even do that despite being from a truther website. Far from proof of anything.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > > and there is now considerable evidence for the use of thermite in the destruction of WTC buildings 1, 2 and 7.[5]
> ...



There is nothing credible to warrant a new investigation of what happened on 9-11.


----------



## Sunshine (Apr 7, 2013)

creativedreams said:


> *Many disturbing facts surrounding 9/11*
> 
> Here is a small part of it....the links to verify every statement can be found at this site which has the full list of disturbing facts...
> 
> ...



The guy crunching the numbers needs a real job.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 7, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > > and there is now considerable evidence for the use of thermite in the destruction of WTC buildings 1, 2 and 7.[5]
> ...



The dust samples that seem to have come from nowhere? The same ones that make the claim that Nanothermite was found in all the dust? How many tons of nanothermite whould have had to be used in order to find it in all the dust?

So the samples that were supposedly tested without any chain of custody....non admissible as evidence... So what else have you got?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 7, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > *Many disturbing facts surrounding 9/11*
> ...



They haven't figured out yet that there are always going to be explosions (not necessarily explosives) in any office fire.....


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Read the link, unless you're afraid of what you'll discover about the sick fucks who own your government:

"A review of WTC environmental testing results produced by EPA and the University of California was published in 2008.[10] 

"That review showed that air and aerosol emissions of sulfur and silicon compounds at Ground Zero provided evidence that energetic materials such as thermite and nanothermite were present.  

"The silicon compounds (i.e. silicates) were indicative of the sol-gel variety of nanothermites, and the sulfur compounds suggested the presence of thermate, a sulfur containing derivative of thermite.

"EPA also found very high levels of volatile organic chemicals (VOCs) that, like the aluminum, sulfur and silicon compounds, were discovered to be present in unusual spiking patterns."

Energetic Materials as a Potential Cause of the 9/11 First Responder Illnesses | Foreign Policy Journal


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 7, 2013)

the definition of Energetic Materials seems to indicate that Jet fuel would be in that class. Also I will point out once again that all the components needed to make Thermite was present in the construction of the buildings.

First responders and cleanup personnel were breathing that dust and air for weeks to months..... Aluminum I'll bet...


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> the definition of Energetic Materials seems to indicate that Jet fuel would be in that class. Also I will point out once again that all the components needed to make Thermite was present in the construction of the buildings.
> 
> First responders and cleanup personnel were breathing that dust and air for weeks to months..... Aluminum I'll bet...


Do you happen to know the chemical composition of jet fuel?

*"Carbon nanotubes*

"In 2010, researchers reported the presence of carbon nanotubes in the lungs of WTC first responders.[15] Carbon nanotubes are high-tech nanostructured materials, which exhibit unique properties like ballistic conduction.  

"The health effects of carbon nanotubes have been shown to be similar to the health effects produced by exposure to asbestos.[16]"

Energetic Materials as a Potential Cause of the 9/11 First Responder Illnesses | Foreign Policy Journal | 2


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 7, 2013)

What are Carbon Nanotubes?

Carbon nanotubes are large molecules of pure carbon that are long and thin and shaped like tubes, about 1-3 nanometers (1 nm = 1 billionth of a meter) in diameter, and hundreds to thousands of nanometers long. As individual molecules, nanotubes are 100 times stronger-than-steel and one-sixth its weight. Some carbon nanotubes can be extremely efficient conductors of electricity and heat; depending on their configuration, some act as semiconductors.  

Carbon Nanotubes - Definition, Properties, Industry Applications and Possible Environmental Concerns

Are we missing something here?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> What are Carbon Nanotubes?
> 
> Carbon nanotubes are large molecules of pure carbon that are long and thin and shaped like tubes, about 1-3 nanometers (1 nm = 1 billionth of a meter) in diameter, and hundreds to thousands of nanometers long. As individual molecules, nanotubes are 100 times stronger-than-steel and one-sixth its weight. Some carbon nanotubes can be extremely efficient conductors of electricity and heat; depending on their configuration, some act as semiconductors.
> 
> ...


I think we're missing a full, public investigation into 911 with witnesses like Kevin Ryan testifying under oath:

"Kevin R. Ryan began to investigate the tragedy of September 11th, 2001 through his work as Site Manager for a division of Underwriters Laboratories (UL). 

"He was fired by UL in 2004 for writing to the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST), asking about its World Trade Center investigation and UL&#8217;s work to ensure the fire resistance of the buildings. 

"He now serves as co-editor of the Journal of 9/11 Studies, and is a former board director at Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth. Ryan has co-authored several books and peer-reviewed scientific articles on the subject. "

Energetic Materials as a Potential Cause of the 9/11 First Responder Illnesses | Foreign Policy Journal | 2


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 7, 2013)

And I'll bet you want him to head up a new investigation......


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> And I'll bet you want him to head up a new investigation......


My first choice:

"Robert M. Bowman (born 1934) is a former Director of Advanced Space Programs Development for the U.S. Air Force in the Ford and Carter administrations, and a former United States Air Force Lieutenant Colonel with 101 combat missions. He holds a Ph.D. in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering from the California Institute of Technology."

Robert M. Bowman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

What about you?


----------



## eots (Apr 7, 2013)

Summary: James Quintiere, Ph.D., former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division, called for an independent review of the World Trade Center Twin Tower collapse investigation. "I wish that there would be a peer review of this," he said, referring to the NIST investigation. "I think all the records that NIST has assembled should be archived. I would really like to see someone else take a look at what they've done; both structurally and from a fire point of view. ... I think the official conclusion that NIST arrived at is questionable."

_this man would be a good addition to the team_


----------



## eots (Apr 7, 2013)

*and him..*

Capt. Edgar Mitchell, U.S. Navy (ret), BS Industrial Management, BS Aeronautical Engineering, Doctor of Science, Aeronautics and Astronautics from MIT &#8211; Pilot and Astronaut.  Sixth man to walk on the moon (Apollo 14 mission).  Patrol bomber and attack plane pilot, U.S. Navy.  Test Pilot, Air Test and Evaluation Squadron 5 (VX-5).  Chief of Project Management Division, Navy Field Office for the Manned Orbiting Laboratory Project.  Graduated first in his class from the Aerospace Research Pilot School, and served as an instructor there.  Recipient of many awards and honors including the Presidential Medal of Freedom, the USN Distinguished Medal and three NASA Group Achievement Awards. Inducted to the Space Hall of Fame in 1979 and the Astronaut Hall of Fame in 1998.  Recipient of honorary doctorates in engineering from New Mexico State University, the University of Akron, Carnegie Mellon University, and a ScD from Embry-Riddle University.  Founder of the Institute of Noetic Sciences.
*
Endorser of and proposed Commissioner of a New Investigation into 9/11 a*s described in the New York City Ballot Initiative 11/08: "Petition to Create a NYC Independent Commission with Subpoena Power to Conduct a Comprehensive and Fact-Driven Investigation of All Relevant Aspects of the Tragic Events of September 11, 2001 and Issue a Report.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 8, 2013)

Has anybody found even ONE of the victims who occupied those planes on that day, still alive?

Has even ONE of the thousands of people who would have had to have been involved in this conspiracy come forward and ratted out the plan.....seeing as though, they would no doubt be instant millionaires had they done so?


----------



## Politico (Apr 8, 2013)

The only thing anyone has found is the same stuff to copy and paste over and over.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 8, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> Has anybody found even ONE of the victims who occupied those planes on that day, still alive?
> 
> Has even ONE of the thousands of people who would have had to have been involved in this conspiracy come forward and ratted out the plan.....seeing as though, they would no doubt be instant millionaires had they done so?


"On the 11th of September 2001 the twin towers of the World Trade Centre (WTC) were hit by 
aircraft and collapsed with tragic loss of life shortly afterwards.Videos of these collapses have 
been shown repeatedly on television. 

"About seven hours later building 7 of the WTC also collapsed. This caused astonishment as it had not been hit by a plane. 

"Despite the intriguing nature of this event videos of this collapse have rarely been shown and *most of the population is unaware that a third building fell that day*. 

"This paper will deal only with that building."

http://www.journalof911studies.com/volume/200611/911-Acceleration-Study-Proves-Explosive-Demolition.pdf

What are you most ashamed of, Jester?
The fact that your government is controlled by sick, rich fucks who kill thousands of innocent human beings for money and market share, or the fact you're (only) a small cog in their cabal?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 8, 2013)

eots said:


> *and him..*
> 
> Capt. Edgar Mitchell, U.S. Navy (ret), BS Industrial Management, BS Aeronautical Engineering, Doctor of Science, Aeronautics and Astronautics from MIT &#8211; Pilot and Astronaut.  Sixth man to walk on the moon (Apollo 14 mission).  Patrol bomber and attack plane pilot, U.S. Navy.  Test Pilot, Air Test and Evaluation Squadron 5 (VX-5).  Chief of Project Management Division, Navy Field Office for the Manned Orbiting Laboratory Project.  Graduated first in his class from the Aerospace Research Pilot School, and served as an instructor there.  Recipient of many awards and honors including the Presidential Medal of Freedom, the USN Distinguished Medal and three NASA Group Achievement Awards. Inducted to the Space Hall of Fame in 1979 and the Astronaut Hall of Fame in 1998.  Recipient of honorary doctorates in engineering from New Mexico State University, the University of Akron, Carnegie Mellon University, and a ScD from Embry-Riddle University.  Founder of the Institute of Noetic Sciences.
> *
> Endorser of and proposed Commissioner of a New Investigation into 9/11 a*s described in the New York City Ballot Initiative 11/08: "Petition to Create a NYC Independent Commission with Subpoena Power to Conduct a Comprehensive and Fact-Driven Investigation of All Relevant Aspects of the Tragic Events of September 11, 2001 and Issue a Report.


Do you happen to know what view Jimmy Carter holds on the events of 911?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 8, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody found even ONE of the victims who occupied those planes on that day, still alive?
> ...


I'll ask again, just to see if even one of you Fruit Loops can come  up with the answers,..has even ONE of the victims who were on those planes that tragic day ever been found to be alive?.....Of the thousands of people who would have HAD to have been involved in this alleged conspiracy, why has not ONE come forward to let the cat out of the bag, seeing as though they would become instant millionaires by exposing such a thing?

Come on, loon, answer the damn questions, and quit trying to deflect with the usual loony tune twoofer bullshit that has been debunked, repeatedly.....Seriously, what are ya' affraid of, quack?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 8, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


Seriously, SNORT, why would you think "thousands of people" would have been required to wire all three towers? And, btw, the only way to find an objective answer to your valid questions would be to join the call for a fully independent and public investigation into WTC7's collapse, right?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 8, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > And I'll bet you want him to head up a new investigation......
> ...



Not some one who has spoken out against the government as often as your choice has........ But yes I would accept an independent overview of the whole thing, But the truthers would never accept the results unless it shows that they are right. Besides the fact that you won't find an independent person with credentials who would be acceptable by both sides of the issue.....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 8, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody found even ONE of the victims who occupied those planes on that day, still alive?
> ...



You are right it wasn't hit by a plane. A 110 story building fell on it..Just like a half dozen or so other buildings in the area that had to be demolished.....


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 8, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


How many of those "half-dozen or so buildings" were demolished by [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Atbrn4k55lA"]controlled demolition[/ame]?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 8, 2013)

How many could have been? Damn you guys have forgotten how to think for your hatred of the government....


----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> Has anybody found even ONE of the victims who occupied those planes on that day, still alive?
> 
> has even ONE of the thousands of people who would have had to have been involved in this conspiracy come forward and ratted out the plan.....seeing as though, they would no doubt be instant millionaires had they done so?



_in your fantasy world it would take thousands of insiders and they could just talk and they would be listened to and made millionaires_


C*apt. Eric H. May, U.S. Army (ret) &#8211; Former U.S. Army Intelligence Officer. Former inspector and interpreter for the Intermediate Nuclear Forces Treaty team.
*
Essay 9/11 and Non-investigation: "As a former Army officer, my tendency immediately after 911 was to rally 'round the colors and defend the country against what I then thought was an insidious, malicious all-Arab entity called Al-Qaida.  In fact, in April of 2002, I attempted to reactivate my then-retired commission to return to serve my country in its time of peril. ... 

Now I view the 911 event as Professor David Griffin, author of The New Pearl Harbor, views it: as a matter that implies either 

A)  passive participation by the Bush White House through a deliberate stand-down of proper defense procedures that (if followed) would have led US air assets to a quick identification and confrontation of the passenger aircraft that impacted WTC 1 and WTC 2, or worse ... 

B) active execution of a plot by rogue elements of government, starting with the White House itself, in creating a spectacle of destruction that would lead the United States into an invasion of the Middle East ..."  Captain Eric May

*Official Account of 9/11 a &#8220;Joke&#8221; and a &#8220;Cover-up&#8221;*

*September 23, 2007 &#8211; Seven CIA veterans have severely criticized the official account of 9/11 and have called for a new investigation.* &#8220;I think at simplest terms, there&#8217;s a cover-up. The 9/11 Report is a joke,&#8221; said Raymond McGovern, 27-year veteran of the CIA, who chaired National Intelligence Estimates during the seventies. &#8220;There are a whole bunch of unanswered questions. And the reason they&#8217;re unanswered is because this administration will not answer the questions,&#8221; he said. McGovern, who is also the founder of VIPS (Veteran Intelligence Professionals for Sanity), is one of many signers of a petition to reinvestigate 9/11. 

http://www.opednews.com/articles/genera_alan_mil_070922_seven_cia_veterans_c.htm


----------



## daws101 (Apr 8, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


a&e for twoof? almost sounded credible for a second.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 8, 2013)

the choices that Georgie boy and eots have made WOULD BE disqualified for an investigation as they have and agenda that runs counter to the objectivity needed to conduct a non partisan review.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 8, 2013)

More than six years after 9/11, the Israel angle becomes more and more acute -- and it becomes harder and harder to be obtuse about it. The circumstantial case for Israeli involvement in the terror attacks grows stronger with each new revelation, old evasion or repeated charge of "anti-Semitism" leveled against those who dare to ask questions.


9/11 Was Good for Us! -- The Case against Israel By Captain Eric H. May - Price of Liberty
 Capt. Eric H. May

can you say agenda .....I knew you could.



Robert M. Bowman

Bowman, the father of Robert M. Bowman, Jr., is the Retired Founding Archbishop of the United Catholic Church, an "independent Catholic fellowship" created in 1996 and held to be connected through apostolic succession to the Old Catholic Church.[1] Additionally, he is Executive Director of Christian Support Ministries.[2] Bowman is a prominent figure in the 9/11 Truth Movement.[3]

rejected for obvious reasons..




In 1973, a year after retiring from the U.S. Navy and the Astronaut Program, Dr. Mitchell founded the Institute of Noetic Sciences. It is a foundation organized to sponsor research in the nature of consciousness as it relates to cosmology and causality. He is also a co-founder of the Association of Space Explorers, an international organization founded in 1984 for all who share the experience of space travel. Both organizations are educational, developed to provide new understanding of the human condition resulting from the epoch of space exploration. 

http://www.uri-geller.com/mitchell.htm LOL..LOLHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
should call these guys the less then zero credibility  club.


----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2013)

daws101 said:


> More than six years after 9/11, the Israel angle becomes more and more acute -- and it becomes harder and harder to be obtuse about it. The circumstantial case for Israeli involvement in the terror attacks grows stronger with each new revelation, old evasion or repeated charge of "anti-Semitism" leveled against those who dare to ask questions.
> 
> 
> 9/11 Was Good for Us! -- The Case against Israel By Captain Eric H. May - Price of Liberty
> ...



really ..so the awards from peers ,goverment and military ,high security level positions and involment in reasearch and projects vital to nation security but no credibility ..because daws the religious bigot says so...I seeeee...lol


----------



## daws101 (Apr 8, 2013)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > More than six years after 9/11, the Israel angle becomes more and more acute -- and it becomes harder and harder to be obtuse about it. The circumstantial case for Israeli involvement in the terror attacks grows stronger with each new revelation, old evasion or repeated charge of "anti-Semitism" leveled against those who dare to ask questions.
> ...


and as always you be wrong.
again you miss the obvious reason why the guys are unqualified.


----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2013)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



what agenda is that exactly ? what is it exactly that you accuse these men of ?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 8, 2013)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


who said I was accusing anybody.?
just stating the facts why they are unqualified for an investigation of 911
beside the obvious ones like none of them are trained in fire science...


----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2013)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



you posted some of their spiritual affiliations and implied they showed some kind of agenda because of then without saying what that agenda is and yes among the three people i listed one is indeed trained in fire science..not that it would be a requirement for every member  of a reinvestigation team


----------



## daws101 (Apr 8, 2013)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


ah, yes it would...the agenda that would disqualify any one you name out of hand, would be the 911 for or somebodies for 911..that's the agenda.
as explained to you a million times before: a objective, nonbiased investigation could not have anyone associated with it that has a vested interested in the outcome.
you on the other hand are attempting to stack the deck.


----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2013)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



so no one who has voiced the need for a investigation or signed a petition requesting one is qualified ???


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 9, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


I'm not question what happened to those victims, BECAUSE THEY'RE ALL DEAD.....I'm not questioning why not one of the obvious thousands who would have had to have been in on a conspiracy of the scale you loops claim,have not come forward, BECAUSE THERE WAS NO CONPIRACY, PERIOD!


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 9, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



All a very tragic result of your Islamist terror-rat attack on America, Princess, but it doesn't come close to explaining your nano-thermite claim so I ask again: Did you find any evidence of MICs or are you just blowing chunks out your bunghole?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 9, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


If there is no conspiracy involving controlled demolition, Einstein, explain how WTC7 collapsed in its footprint while exhibiting free fall acceleration over eight stories and 2.5 seconds?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 9, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Easy, it didn't. The facade in one section reached freefall for 2.25 seconds. Why? Because there was nothing behind it to stop it. Trither videos almost always seem to start about 8 seconds after the east Penthouse collapses into the center of the building, why is that?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 9, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


How many seconds elapsed before WTC7 collapsed into its own footprint?


----------



## candycorn (Apr 9, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



It didnt collapse on its own footprint either.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 9, 2013)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


guess you don't understand the term "vested interest" fucking typical.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 9, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



I forget the complete timing now and there is so much truther BS in the way I'm not going to dig for the true timing again now, But as we all know it was about 8 seconds after the penthouse fell into the building before the facades roof line started to go.. And how does a building fall into its' own foot print by bouncing off other buildings?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 9, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Some people have said that a failure at one column should not have produced a symmetrical fall like this one. What's your answer to those assertions?

WTC 7's collapse, viewed from the exterior (most videos were taken from the north), did appear to fall almost uniformly as a single unit. This occurred because the interior failures that took place did not cause the exterior framing to fail until the final stages of the building collapse. The interior floor framing and columns collapsed downward and pulled away from the exterior frame. There were clues that internal damage was taking place, prior to the downward movement of the exterior frame, such as when the east penthouse fell downward into the building and windows broke out on the north face at the ends of the building core. The symmetric appearance of the downward fall of the WTC 7 was primarily due to the greater stiffness and strength of its exterior frame relative to the interior framing.

In a video, it appears that WTC 7 is descending in free fall, something that would not occur in the structural collapse that you describe. How can you ignore basic laws of physics?

In the draft WTC 7 report (released Aug. 21, 2008; available at WTC Disaster Study), NIST stated that the north face of the building descended 18 stories (the portion of the collapse visible in the video) in 5.4 seconds, based on video analysis of the building collapse. This time period is 40 percent longer than the 3.9 seconds this process would have taken if the north face of the building had descended solely under free fall conditions. During the public comment period on the draft report, NIST was asked to confirm this time difference and define the reasons for it in greater detail.

To further clarify the descent of the north face, NIST recorded the downward displacement of a point near the center of the roofline from first movement until the north face was no longer visible in the video. Numerical analyses were conducted to calculate the velocity and acceleration of the roofline point from the time-dependent displacement data. The instant at which vertical motion of the roofline first occurred was determined by tracking the numerical value of the brightness of a pixel (a single element in the video image) at the roofline. This pixel became brighter as the roofline began to descend because the color of the pixel started to change from that of the building façade to the lighter color of the sky.

The approach taken by NIST is summarized in Section 3.6 of the final summary report, NCSTAR 1A (released Nov. 20, 2008; available at WTC Disaster Study) and detailed in Section 12.5.3 of NIST NCSTAR 1-9 (available at WTC Disaster Study).

The analyses of the video (both the estimation of the instant the roofline began to descend and the calculated velocity and acceleration of a point on the roofline) revealed three distinct stages characterizing the 5.4 seconds of collapse:
Stage 1 (0 to 1.75 seconds): acceleration less than that of gravity (i.e., slower than free fall).
Stage 2 (1.75 to 4.0 seconds): gravitational acceleration (free fall)
Stage 3 (4.0 to 5.4 seconds): decreased acceleration, again less than that of gravity


 This analysis showed that the 40 percent longer descent timecompared to the 3.9 second free fall timewas due primarily to Stage 1, which corresponded to the buckling of the exterior columns in the lower stories of the north face. During Stage 2, the north face descended essentially in free fall, indicating negligible support from the structure below. This is consistent with the structural analysis model which showed the exterior columns buckling and losing their capacity to support the loads from the structure above. In Stage 3, the acceleration decreased as the upper portion of the north face encountered increased resistance from the collapsed structure and the debris pile below.
Questions and Answers about the NIST WTC 7 Investigation


----------



## eots (Apr 9, 2013)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



well by tour terms would not someone who_ does not _want a new investigation have a vested interest ?? You make no sense


----------



## eots (Apr 9, 2013)

sfc ollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > sfc ollie said:
> ...



ollie chooses to believe the entire inner structure of 47 floors of steel and concrete fell unnoticed behind a curtain and then the curtain fell in secs...lol...you know like in a magic show


----------



## daws101 (Apr 9, 2013)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


it's not that I don't make sense , it's "your" lack of intelligence that makes it seem so.
are you really this stupid? 
a fair and objective investigation requires no bias from either side.
to my knowledge there is no one who is actively trying to stop an investigation.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 9, 2013)

eots said:


> sfc ollie said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


what's not to believe as that basically what happened.it was not unnoticed
that another out right lie you're attempting to pass off as proof of your fantasy.

How did the fires cause WTC 7 to collapse?

The heat from the uncontrolled fires caused steel floor beams and girders to thermally expand, leading to a chain of events that caused a key structural column to fail. The failure of this structural column then initiated a fire-induced progressive collapse of the entire building.

According to the report's probable collapse sequence, heat from the uncontrolled fires caused thermal expansion of the steel beams on the lower floors of the east side of WTC 7, damaging the floor framing on multiple floors.

Eventually, a girder on Floor 13 lost its connection to a critical column, Column 79, that provided support for the long floor spans on the east side of the building (see Diagram 1). The displaced girder and other local fire-induced damage caused Floor 13 to collapse, beginning a cascade of floor failures down to the 5th floor. Many of these floors had already been at least partially weakened by the fires in the vicinity of Column 79. This collapse of floors left Column 79 insufficiently supported in the east-west direction over nine stories.

The unsupported Column 79 then buckled and triggered an upward progression of floor system failures that reached the building's east penthouse. What followed in rapid succession was a series of structural failures. Failure first occurred all the way to the roof line-involving all three interior columns on the easternmost side of the building (79, 80, 81). Then, progressing from east to west across WTC 7, all of the columns failed in the core of the building (58 through 78). Finally, the entire façade collapsed.
Questions and Answers about the NIST WTC 7 Investigation


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2013)

two farts in a row from you Dawgshit. and four farts in a row from the paid trolls after Georges last post as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2013)

eots said:


> sfc ollie said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



coming from Gomer,no surprise there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Einstein jester here always closes his eyes and covers his ears anytime he hears an opposing view that doesnt go along with the governments version. No matter HOW MANY times you show him videos or links that shread to pieces the official version,he wont read them or watch them.

 Einstein here obviously skipped junior high school science classes because I'll aks any junior high school student about the collapse of a tower,and they understand that the laws of physics were violated that day. Kids at that age are open minded and havent been programmed by the zionist CIA controlled media and are objective enough to understand there is something wrong with the governments version.they are not closed minded like he is and will take the time to watch videos.once they do and they see that witnesses said they heard explosions going off in the basements of the towers,they understand immediately explosives were planted in the towers unlike him.

Einstein here has no answers for the facts as well that zionist jew larry silverstein proffited in the millions at least from the attacks and that the twin towers and bld 7 ,the only buildings that collapsed that day,were  alll owned by this zionist.and that there wrre other builings that had far more damage and worse fires that bld 7 yet they all remained standing.just a bizarre coincidence that those other builings that did not collapse,were NOT OWNED BY ZIONIST JEW Larry Silverstein and did not collapse but this coincidence theorist wicked jester,swallows it hook,line and sinker like the brainwashed coincidence theorist he is.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 9, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 9, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



You have no facts.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2013)

two more farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 9, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


facts! he don't need no stinkin' facts!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 10, 2013)

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 22, 2020)

creativedreams said:


> *Many disturbing facts surrounding 9/11*
> 
> Here is a small part of it....the links to verify every statement can be found at this site which has the full list of disturbing facts...
> 
> ...


Cd really knew his stuff


----------

